# CoverGirl Queen



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 28, 2006)

I saw on America's Next Top Model that CoverGirl is coming out with a line called Queen, for 'women of color' by Queen Latifah. Has anyone seen or tried it yet?


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2006)

Seen some of it, yes, tried any of it, no.  Since the area I live in is not nearly as diverse as it could be, whenever stuff like that comes out our stores don't usually carry the complete line.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 28, 2006)

I saw it at Target. They have powders and liquid foundations. I've tried the powder, its ok- i dont use it everyday. its a bit chalky for me


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 28, 2006)

I never heard of it, do they have eyeshadows? I wonder if they chaned their formulation any... I might try it out


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2006)

I saw it in my Publix grocery store. I didn't really look that much since I use MAC but it sounds like a good collection.


----------



## aziza (Sep 28, 2006)

I haven't seen it everywhere even though it's supposed to have been out for awhile. I'm curious...


----------



## erica_1020 (Sep 28, 2006)

It's been out since spring of "06 but in select locations ---meaning not my small city


----------



## aziza (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 
_It's been out since spring of "06 but in select locations ---meaning not my small city_

 
That's slightly crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Who's buying the stuff?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 28, 2006)

here is the link to the collection ... i actually seen this at walmart did not have time to really look at it to much.. the husband was with me.. saying "come on christine dont u have enough make-up!?" my reply "giggle giggle Ummm NO!" lol

http://www.covergirl.com/queen/index.jhtml

**NOTE**
If u ask me.. i think they could have givin more colors  for the e/s/.. there is only 4 series of colors combos...although the lip gloss look purty


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've seen it in Target, Rite-aid. I would think it would be in more locations considering it's in ever Essence  and Vibe Vixen I have received since January of this year.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 29, 2006)

heres all the info:

http://www.covergirl.com/queen/index.jhtml


some of the products are being dual marketed in the queen line and also in their regular line but just in different packages.

i have the blue notes quad the only 2 colors which i like are the last 2  this is actually one of their older products theyve just renamed it and re packaged it. Which sorta annoys me if they say their comming out with a new line they should actually market new stuff not just new packages.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Oct 1, 2006)

The website tickles me; it is lovely to finally see a reflection of myself in great numbers. When I was on it I kept thinking "Wow, so this is how it feels."


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 6, 2008)

Queen Collection Natural Hue Compact Foundation :: CoverGirl

i STILL haven't seen it in stores though...
it'd be nice to have a guide in the drugstore lines, that *yes* this color might look good on me (w/o having a tester) u know?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 6, 2008)

I love the Queen Collection!  I have the lipgloss, 2 lipsticks and the bronzer. I bought their mascara a long time ago and I loved it! I've never got their eyeshadows since the ones I've seen are like the other one's in the regular Covergirl line.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 6, 2008)

I haven't tried any of their color cosmetics but none of the foundations worked for me.


----------

